# موضوع للمناقشه هااام !!!!!!!!!!!



## no0ona (16 ديسمبر 2006)

عندي سؤال  والمفروض ماينحذف عشان نستفيد منكم و  نغير فكرتنا عن المسيح
وسؤال جدا مهم !! 

انا بصراحة وكتيرررر بنشوف عالقنوات الفضائية افلام ساقطة وتكون المرأة معلقة  في سلسلةعلى رقبتها  الصليب !!! 
انا مستغربة كيف تعمل اعمال قذرة ومعلقة في رقبتها  الصليب !!  المقدس اللي بتعبدوه

وكمان ليش مانشوف الافلام الساقطة عند المسلمين ولكن نجدها بكثرة عند المسيح ؟؟ 

:dntknw:


----------



## artamisss (16 ديسمبر 2006)

بصى يا اخت  نونه   مرحب بيكى اولا  معانا فى المنتدى ومنورنا 

عاوزة اقولك حاجه   زى مافى مسلمين بيرتكبوا حماقات  واعمال  انتو لاتعتبروها  تمت للاسلام او المسلمين بصله  وانهم واخدين من الدين شعار بيتستروا خلفه 

برضه الغرب كده   عندهم الصليب ده زيه زى  اى  اكسسوار  يعنى  زى الحلق زى الديكور 
وبعدين دول اصلا  مايعرفوش مين هو المسيح ولا فتحوا  الانجيل  علشان يعرفوا تعاليم الانجيل  الصح 
 اللى  بتمنننننننننع  اصلا  مجرد الظهور بمظهر  لايليق 

واذا كنتى عاوزة تغير ى  نظرتك عن المسيح  اقرى تعاليمه  بحياديه  وانتى تعرفى  وهاتميزى  بنعمه ربنا 
  اذا  كان الغرب دول  صح ولا  غلط 

بعد اذنك هاغير عنوان الموضوع بتاعك لانه لايليق


----------



## قلم حر (16 ديسمبر 2006)

يا ريت يا أخت ديانا تعدلي كمان كلمة ( المسيح ) في جميع الجمل .....الى المعنى المقصود .
((ياريت عدم الخروج عن الحوار ياسمردلي ارجوووك )) رامي


----------



## no0ona (17 ديسمبر 2006)

يا ريت يا أخت ديانا تعدلي كمان كلمة ( المسيح ) في جميع الجمل .....الى المعنى المقصود .
((ارجو عدم الخروج عن المناقشة)) رامي


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 ديسمبر 2006)

no0ona قال:


> عندي سؤال  والمفروض ماينحذف عشان نستفيد منكم و  نغير فكرتنا عن المسيح
> وسؤال جدا مهم !!
> 
> انا بصراحة وكتيرررر بنشوف عالقنوات الفضائية افلام ساقطة وتكون المرأة معلقة  في سلسلةعلى رقبتها  الصليب !!!
> ...


 يعنى انتو ديما تدورو على عيوب غيركم وعايزين تتكلمو فيها بس يا اخت يا فاضله دا تمثيل
مش زى المنقبات اللى بتمشى مش عارفنهم رجاله ولا حريم اهى حاجات مشيه محدش يعرف ايه اللى جواه ويا عيتى على اللى بيعملووووووووووووو
حدثنى ولا حرج عن المنقبين من رجال وحريم
ورجع واقولك عايزة تفهمى معنى المسيح اقرى الكتاب المقدس
زينا احنا كدا لما كنا عايزين نعرف محمد واله محمد قرينا القران​


----------



## artamisss (17 ديسمبر 2006)

لالالالالالالالالالا  لو سمحتى اخت نونه  مفيش داعى  للتطاول على بعض
 لو هو  فى كلام خارج  انا هاحذف مشاركته 
 ياريت نناقش من اولها  كده  بحياديه 
 ولو سمحت يا سمردلى نلتزم  كلنا والا  هاشيل الموضوع  خاللللص


----------



## قلم حر (17 ديسمبر 2006)

أخت ديانا :
يا ريت تقرأي الموضوع الأصلي : 


> ولكن نجدها بكثرة عند المسيح ؟؟


أيه دخل المسيح هنا ؟


----------



## ramyghobrial (17 ديسمبر 2006)

هارد عليكي من الكتاب المقدس

من رساله رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين بركاته على جميعنا امين *†:*

"13: 4 ليكن الزواج مكرما عند كل واحد و المضجع غير نجس و اما العاهرون و الزناة فسيدينهم الله "

هل انتي محتاجة توضيح اكتر من كدة
اعتقد ان اي امثلة فاسقة ماتعبرش عن المسيح والمسحيين 
يعني مثلا الشيوخ  اللي  بيعملو عمليات ارهابية يبقو كدة بيعبرو عن الاسلام اكيد لا


----------



## ramyghobrial (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*ارجو من الجميع الالتزام بمناقشة الموضوع بكل ادب واحترام *
*من الجميع مسيحين ومسلمين *
*كدة عيب ياجماعه *
*الاخت طارحة موضوع كلنا نناقشة بكل احترام لو سمحتم *
*سلام المسيح معكم *
*وتم فتح الموضوع مرةاخرى*​


----------



## artamisss (17 ديسمبر 2006)

يا جمااااااعه  لو سمحتم  فى ايه  احنا داخلين نتخانق
  الله  ده مش كلام ده 
 مش عاجبكو  قولوا مش عاجبكو  ونشيل الموضوع من  اصله 

لكن خروج عن الموضوع  مش هاسمح بكده  واعتبروا  ده انذار لكل الاعضااااااااء   معلش
 انا اسفه جدا 
 بس لازم  نفهم بقى  ان للحوار  اسلوب


----------



## Ayrin (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*مرحبا جميعا الموضوع لفت انتباهي و حابيت اناقش فيه ....*
*اول شي لكاتبة الموضوع ادا انتي برايك انه هده افلام ساقطة ليش متابعتيها و بتشاهديها ما تحكيلي مش متابعها لانك لاحظتي هده النقطة :ranting: *​ 
*ثاني شي ممكن الي شوفتيه ما يكون صليب و في بمنتدى نقلوا موضوع وراح احاول انقلك اياه عن انظر مادا تفعل قوة الصليب على قناة الاطفال و الكل ضد هدا البرنامج للاطفال و بالاخر طلع الي لابسه الولد مش صليب و راح ابحث على الصورة و انقلها لك .. *​ 
*ثالث شي المسيح ما اجى بس للصالحين بل اجى للخاطيئن لانه المعافى غير محتاج للطبيب بل المريض الي محتاج للطبيب ...*​ 
*رابع شي مثل ما كتبوا انه الغرب في عالم الضياع و انا معك بعترف انه هدا الي بعملوا زنى و خاصة لما يمارسوا العلاقات بدون زواج هدا زنى بس هلا هم على الارض مبسوطين و راح ييجي يوم و يقابلوا الله و يقابلوا العداب سيبي ربنا ياخد حقه ...*​ 
*خامس شي مش لازم تحكمي انه كل المسيحيين هيك .. في ناس حاملة صليبها و تابعة يسوع عن جد من كل قلبها و احترامها ....*​


----------



## Badr (17 ديسمبر 2006)

Ayrin قال:


> *مرحبا جميعا الموضوع لفت انتباهي و حابيت اناقش فيه ....*
> *اول شي لكاتبة الموضوع ادا انتي برايك انه هده افلام ساقطة ليش متابعتيها و بتشاهديها ما تحكيلي مش متابعها لانك لاحظتي هده النقطة :ranting: *​
> *ثاني شي ممكن الي شوفتيه ما يكون صليب و في بمنتدى نقلوا موضوع وراح احاول انقلك اياه عن انظر مادا تفعل قوة الصليب على قناة الاطفال و الكل ضد هدا البرنامج للاطفال و بالاخر طلع الي لابسه الولد مش صليب و راح ابحث على الصورة و انقلها لك .. *​
> *ثالث شي المسيح ما اجى بس للصالحين بل اجى للخاطيئن لانه المعافى غير محتاج للطبيب بل المريض الي محتاج للطبيب ...*​
> ...



مع احترامي للاخت نونه , انت ردك في الجول


----------



## ramyghobrial (17 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> مع احترامي للاخت نونه , انت ردك في الجول


 
لو كلامك جد مش تريقة يابدر بجد بحييك على عدم تعصبك
 شكرا ليك اخي على التزامك :smil12:


----------



## Badr (17 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> لو كلامك جد مش تريقة يابدر بجد بحييك على عدم تعصبك
> شكرا ليك اخي على التزامك :smil12:



و الله جد مش تريقه و انا لو كنت اتكلمت كنت هاكرر كلامك


----------



## ramyghobrial (17 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> و الله جد مش تريقه و انا لو كنت اتكلمت كنت هاكرر كلامك


 
ماشي يابدر شكرا ليك مرة تانية


----------



## Badr (17 ديسمبر 2006)

ايه رأيك يا أخ رامي لو تفتح انت موضوع يكون مهم بجد, و نتناقش فيه , وياريت اللي هيشارك معانا يشارك بأدب .


----------



## ramyghobrial (17 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> ايه رأيك يا أخ رامي لو تفتح انت موضوع يكون مهم بجد, و نتناقش فيه , وياريت اللي هيشارك معانا يشارك بأدب .


 
يعني انت شايف يابدر ان الموضوع دة خلص خلاص 
بس كنا عايزيين راي اللي كاتبت الموضوع ولا اية؟؟


----------



## Badr (17 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> يعني انت شايف يابدر ان الموضوع دة خلص خلاص
> بس كنا عايزيين راي اللي كاتبت الموضوع ولا اية؟؟



انا شايف ان ده موضوع مايستاهلش اننا نتكلم فيه اصلا , عشان فساد الجزء لا يعني فساد الكل وزي ما انت قولت في مسلمات كتييير منيلين الدنيا امثال هيفا وهبي و دينا , ربنا يهديهم  , وبعدين انا ضد اسلوب الحوار اللي بتتبعه الاخت نونه ... وبلاش تستني منها رد عشان شكلها داخله تخنق علينا بس مش اكتر...


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 ديسمبر 2006)

اللى كتبت الموضوع مش هترد يا رامى
هى خلاص كدا مش هتلاقى كلام تقولو​


----------



## artamisss (17 ديسمبر 2006)

ياريت بعد كده  وده رجااااء لاخواتى  هنا فى المنتدى واللى عاوزين يشاركو  انهم يطرحوا موضوعات جاده  ذات اهميه اجتماااااااااعيه  يعنى موضوعات  خااااااصه بالمجتمع  بالحياه اللى بنعيشها كل يوم 
  وخلى موضوعات الظواهر اللى بنشوفها على الدش  والقنوات دى  بعدين  
دة  منتدى اجتماعى  يعنى خاص  بالموضوعات اليوميه الحياتتتتتتيه 

شكرا ليكو كلكو


----------



## no0ona (17 ديسمبر 2006)

انا محرد عليكم لانه محستفيد منكم حاجا  ارد من جهة وتعابطو من جهة تانية 


ومافي عند المسيحين حاجا اسمها ( الامر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ) !!

امممممممم عشان كدااا الدول الخليجية اللي بتتبع امر الله مانشوف عندهم اللي نشوفو عند العرب المسلمين شفتو كيف الديانة الاسلامية اللي يتبعها  صح يسير في قمة الشرف 
عكس الديانة المسيحية ماعندكم شي  اسمو ( الامر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ) وبالتالي انتشر الفسق


----------



## Badr (17 ديسمبر 2006)

no0ona قال:


> انا محرد عليكم لانه محستفيد منكم حاجا  ارد من جهة وتعابطو من جهة تانية
> 
> 
> ومافي عند المسيحين حاجا اسمها ( الامر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ) !!
> ...


يا أخت نونه , الديانه المسيحيه زيها زي الديانه الاسلاميه هما الاتنين بيأمرو بالمعروف وينهو عن المنكر لان الموضوع ببساطه هو ان الديانات او الرسالات السماويه من بداية الخلق مرورا باليهوديه و المسيحيه وصولا للاسلاميه , ماهي الا لبنات في صرح عظيم اسمه الاسلام( يعني مافيش الا دين واحد ) , معني ذلك ان الرسول محمد لم يأت بدين كامل اسمه الاسلام ولكنه جاء ليتمه ( انما جئت لاتمم مكارم الاخلاق ) و ماقالش لأبني او ابدأ .
ياريت تحطي الحاجات دي في اعتبارك قبل ماتقولي رأيك .


----------



## Twin (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*عجبي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااااااااي no0ona*

*أعتذر عن هذه المداخلة*​


no0ona قال:


> انا بصراحة وكتيرررر بنشوف عالقنوات الفضائية افلام ساقطة وتكون المرأة معلقة في سلسلةعلى رقبتها الصليب !!!
> انا مستغربة كيف تعمل اعمال قذرة ومعلقة في رقبتها الصليب !! المقدس اللي بتعبدوه


 
*لية يا no0ona*
*أصلاً أنتي بتتفرجي علي الحجات الوحشة دية ليه*
*مش كدة حرام*
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*والا أنتي دخله علشان تشوفي الصليب بس*
:smil13: :smil13: :smil13:​ 


no0ona قال:


> وكمان ليش مانشوف الافلام الساقطة عند المسلمين ولكن نجدها بكثرة عند المسيح ؟؟
> 
> :dntknw:


 
*علشان معندهمش ميديا ولا حرية ولا ديمقراطية*

*يا أختي الموضوع كله مبني علي ثقفات الشعوب وحضارتهم **ملهوش دعوة بالدين*

*وأنا أتذكر قصة صغيرة وهذه ليست هجوم*

*وأنا كنت موجود*
*وتبادلوا أطراف الحديث والأنهيار الحاد في الأخلاق *
*عند الغرب*
*فتكلم هذا الشخص وكان أتياً من السعودية*
*وقال لعمي أنا من حوالي شهر حضرت زيجة رجل لرجل*
*تتحيلي *
*والموضوع دة من حوالي15 سنة*

*فالموضوع كله مبني علي ثقافات الشعوب فقط *
*وليس الدين*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## no0ona (17 ديسمبر 2006)

لية يا no0ona
أصلاً أنتي بتتفرجي علي الحجات الوحشة دية ليه
مش كدة حرام
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
والا أنتي دخله علشان تشوفي الصليب بس


يا اخ amirfikry  

الحاجات الوحشة دي  بشوفها على قنواتكم 
يعني دا شعبكم ويدل على حضارتكم ودينكم المتسامح على كل شي


----------



## no0ona (17 ديسمبر 2006)

حيوان "اخر الكل"


----------



## Twin (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكراً*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااااااااااااي no0ona*



no0ona قال:


> حيوان "اخر الكل"


 
*أشكرك من كل قلبي*
*علي لفظك هذا *

*وبهذا الكل سيتأكد *
*من الذين يملكون الأخلاق والعكس*​*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Twin (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*غريبة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااااااااي no0ona*



no0ona قال:


> الحاجات الوحشة دي بشوفها على قنواتكم
> يعني دا شعبكم ويدل على حضارتكم ودينكم المتسامح على كل شي


 
*هي القنوات دية أسمها مثلاً*
*قناة المسيحين للحجات الوحشة*
:new2: :new2: :new2: 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## ramyghobrial (17 ديسمبر 2006)

عارفة يانونة انتي اثبتي جهلك وتعصبك 
شكرا ليكي 
واحنا اسفين اننا اديناكي الفرصة للكلام اساسا
فية امثلة زي بدر هي اللي تستاهل تتكلم 
الجهله اللي ذيك 
يقعدو في بيتهم يطبخو بس


----------



## Badr (17 ديسمبر 2006)

no0ona قال:


> حيوان "اخر الكل"



لو سمحتي يا اخت نونه احنا هنا عشان نتناقش بادب من غير ماحد فينا يغلط في التاني فياريت لو شايفه انك مش هاتقدري تمسكي نفسك عن قلة الادب بلاش تشاركي معانا ....
 وزي ماتفقنا يا رامي فساد الجزء لايعني فساد الكل..


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 ديسمبر 2006)

no0ona قال:


> حيوان "اخر الكل"



انتى يا بت يا نونا
احترمى نفسك هو انتى نسيتى اصلك ولا ايه 
دول  اسيادك  هو انتى الحيوانات دول دسالى رسولك عليهم
اكتر واحد يعرفهم 
هيحكيلك عمل ايه مع المعزة 
ها يشاطورة وابقى قوللنا قالك ايه يا بتاعه القنوات الفضائيه​


----------



## Badr (17 ديسمبر 2006)

بنت الفادى قال:


> انتى يا بت يا نونا
> احترمى نفسك هو انتى نسيتى اصلك ولا ايه
> دول  اسيادك  هو انتى الحيوانات دول دسالى رسولك عليهم
> اكتر واحد يعرفهم
> ...



على فكره يابنت الفادي , فيه مقوله للسيد المسيح بتقول فيما معناها .. لو اخوك صفعك على خدك الايمن ,اعطه خدك الايسر .. و اعتقد انك ماسمعتيش عنها عشان لو كنتي سمعتيها كان ده مابقاش ردك .. نصيحه , غيري اسمك , انتي ماتستهليش النسب للسيد المسيح .


----------



## ارووجة (17 ديسمبر 2006)

يختي  بين دولة ودولة بتختلف التقاليد

تعالي  انتي شي مرة عنا

وشوفي الاسلام

وحنا مروحين من المدارس لمحطة الباص

منلاقي محجبة مروحة من المدرسة واقفة مع شاب عند الدرج بمنطقة فيها قليل ناس
بيعملو ايه يعني؟
وغيرها كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررر

غير المحجبات اللي لابسات  تسمود  يعني   بنطلون وبلوزة ضيقة

ولشو الحجاب؟ ازا  هيك بيتصرفو وهيك بيلبسو؟؟؟

هو التستر  بالشعر والا شووووووو الاهم؟؟؟؟؟


ازا  انتي بتشوفي  اجانب  بيلبسو  هيك نحنا مادخلنا فيهن  هني  تربو على تربية غلط  مادخل دينا بتربيتهم

 لوووووووو  بيعرفووووووو     ربنا  كويس  ماكان لبسو كده اصلااااااا 
بس معرووف  انه اغلبية شباب الاجانب بعيدين عن الدين وراحيين بطريق  تااااااني
او غير الاجانب  هاتي اي  دولة   عربية  خاصة  المغنيين والمثليين
منشوف كتير بنات  بيلبسو  غلط...

لو    تعلمو    انجيل كويس   وتعمقووو بدين المسيحي اكتر  ماكان تصرفهم  هييييييك

المسيحي    مو لازم  يكون بسسسسسسس بالاسمممممممممممممممممممم

المسيحية  مووووو انك تلبسي  صليب  او تلبس صليب  وبسسس  هداااااااااا الشي غللط اكيييييييد



انمااااا يكون مسيحي بتصرفاته بلبسه وحركاته وكل حااااااااااااااااجة   يكون  ربنا  راضي عليها


----------



## Badr (17 ديسمبر 2006)

ارووجة قال:


> يختي  بين دولة ودولة بتختلف التقاليد
> 
> تعالي  انتي شي مرة عنا
> 
> ...



شايفه يا بنت الفادي الناس المؤدبه بتتكلم ازاي ؟؟؟؟؟ - 
الف شكر يا ارووجه على ردك المحترم , بس ليا تحفظ صغير لو تسمحيلي ,, مش بس المسيحيين اللي بيتعمقو في الانجيل هما الملتزمين ,, كمان المسلمين اللي بيتعمقوا في القرأن
ملتزمين جدا , هوه زي ما انتي قولتي مش موضوع دين هوه موضوع نشئه وتربيه .


----------



## no0ona (17 ديسمبر 2006)

عارفة يانونة انتي اثبتي جهلك وتعصبك 
شكرا ليكي 
واحنا اسفين اننا اديناكي الفرصة للكلام اساسا
فية امثلة زي بدر هي اللي تستاهل تتكلم 
الجهله اللي ذيك 
يقعدو في بيتهم يطبخو بس



ايوا اقعد  في البيت اطبخ خنازير زيك


----------



## girl_in_jesus (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*يا جمااااااااااااااعه بليز خلاص كفايه كلام 
يا نونا كفايه احترمى نفسك
 واحترمى الناس اللى بتكلمك بأحترام لو سمحتى

سلام المسيح معاكم*


----------



## no0ona (17 ديسمبر 2006)

انا  سجلت  في المنتدى عشان اشوف  معتقداتكم لا اقل ولا اكثر 
وفعلا اتأكدت انكم  مخرفين وديانة محرفة 100%


----------



## girl_in_jesus (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*ايه علاقه التحريف يا نونا بالكلام والموضوع اللى انتى فتحاه
فكره غريبه فعلا
وعلى العموم يا سيتى نورتى المنتدى بذوقك واخلاقك العاليه
وارجو محدش يرد عليها كفايه كده 
اللى بتعمله لا يليق بمنتدانا المسيحى*


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> على فكره يابنت الفادي , فيه مقوله للسيد المسيح بتقول فيما معناها .. لو اخوك صفعك على خدك الايمن ,اعطه خدك الايسر .. و اعتقد انك ماسمعتيش عنها عشان لو كنتي سمعتيها كان ده مابقاش ردك .. نصيحه , غيري اسمك , انتي ماتستهليش النسب للسيد المسيح .



على فكرا بقا مش حضرتك اللى هتفرض عليا اقول ايه
انا مغلطش فيها انا بكلمها من كتبها
وبعدين مش من حق حضرتك انك تقولى غيرى اسمك
المسيح قابلنى كدا
ممكن هو يغيرنى لو اسلوبى مش عاجبه علشان انا بنته
 وبعدين يا سيدى  يابختى بمحبه المسيح
 اللى خلاه يسيب ال 99 ويدور عليا​


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> شايفه يا بنت الفادي الناس المؤدبه بتتكلم ازاي ؟؟؟؟؟ -
> الف شكر يا ارووجه على ردك المحترم , بس ليا تحفظ صغير لو تسمحيلي ,, مش بس المسيحيين اللي بيتعمقو في الانجيل هما الملتزمين ,, كمان المسلمين اللي بيتعمقوا في القرأن
> ملتزمين جدا , هوه زي ما انتي قولتي مش موضوع دين هوه موضوع نشئه وتربيه .




على فكرة كمان يا استاذى الفاضل انت كدا بتغلط فيا وتربيتى وبعدين حضرتك اساسا متعرفنيش ولا اتعملت معايا
وتقريبا كدا حضرتك جديد على النت ومتعرفش تتعامل مع الناس اللى زى نونا دى
انا اساسا معرفش انت مسيحى ولا مسلم 
لو هى كانت محترمه كنت هرد عليها رد محترم لكن هيا دخله تجرح فى المسيح
دخله تهين ابويا اللى فدانى واللى انا بنته 
والدليل انها انسانه داخله تجرح مش تتناقش
انها مرتتش عليا
لو كانت دخله تتناقش كانت ردد عليا باى اسلوب
اللى بيكلمها كويس 
بتغلط فيه 
بتغلط فى اخواتى
ودا اللى انا مش هسمح بيه اذا كان منها او من اى حد منهم يغلط فى ابن الملك
وبرضو هقولك انت غلط فيا وانا  اساسا مكلمتش حضرتك الا اذا كنت حضرتك تبعها بقا وبترد بالنيابه عنها لو تبعها يعنى قول ونتكلم مع بعض​​


----------



## ramyghobrial (17 ديسمبر 2006)

no0ona قال:


> عارفة يانونة انتي اثبتي جهلك وتعصبك
> شكرا ليكي
> واحنا اسفين اننا اديناكي الفرصة للكلام اساسا
> فية امثلة زي بدر هي اللي تستاهل تتكلم
> ...



بشكرك على شتيمتك دي  لانك ادتيني فرصة اني اشيل صليب المسيح
وانا هاصلي ان ربنا يسامحك ويهديكي 
وبطلب منك طلب اخير 
لو انتي داخلة تشتمي وخلاص ياريت تسيبي المنتدى ​


----------



## ارووجة (17 ديسمبر 2006)

no0ona قال:


> انا  سجلت  في المنتدى عشان اشوف  معتقداتكم لا اقل ولا اكثر
> وفعلا اتأكدت انكم  مخرفين وديانة محرفة 100%





اهي انتي قلتيها

جيتي للمنتدى عشان تشوفي معتقداتنا

بس موضوعك ده من الخارج  مش من المنتدى؟؟؟
ياريت تقري ردي قبل ده  هنسخلك اياه



> يختي بين دولة ودولة بتختلف التقاليد
> 
> تعالي انتي شي مرة عنا
> 
> ...



بعدين
معتقداتنا  بتشوفيها بالانجيل روحي اقريه وافهميه كويس  ياست نفيسة
وبعدين تعالي احكمي يختي

تانيااااااااا

لماااااا تيجي تحكي عن غيرك  شوفي  دينك الاول  المسلمات 

ايه مابتشوفي  الممثلات والراقصات ايه بتشوفيش هيفاا وهبي؟

حتى بعض المحجبات  تصرفاتهم زي ...ال شو  بغطو شعرهم وراسهم
وبيلبسو  ملابس ضيقة من تحت وتصرفاتهم اشي مخزي


----------



## ارووجة (17 ديسمبر 2006)

شايفتك هربتي من الموضوع  كان اسمك موجود في الموضوع وين رحتي؟؟
والا بس وقت المسبات بتكوني جاهزة الشتم


----------



## Badr (17 ديسمبر 2006)

بنت الفادى قال:


> على فكرة كمان يا استاذى الفاضل انت كدا بتغلط فيا وتربيتى وبعدين حضرتك اساسا متعرفنيش ولا اتعملت معايا
> وتقريبا كدا حضرتك جديد على النت ومتعرفش تتعامل مع الناس اللى زى نونا دى
> انا اساسا معرفش انت مسيحى ولا مسلم
> لو هى كانت محترمه كنت هرد عليها رد محترم لكن هيا دخله تجرح فى المسيح
> ...


اعتقد ان تعاليم السيد المسيح واضحه و في مجملها تهدف للتسامح و نبذ التعصب مهما كانت شخصية اللي قدامك و مهما كان مستوى تفكيره , و بعدين كوني معجب باسلوب اروجه و مش عاجبني اسلوبك في الكلام و الدفاع عن موقفك بالصوت العالي ( لان الصوت العالي دليل علي الجوف الخالي ), فاده من واقع غيرتي و خوفي من تدني مستوى الحوار هنا في المنتدي  للمستوى اللي بتتكلمي بيه انتي و نونه  ...
و ياريت تتابعي مشاركاتي من اول ما اشتركت في المنتدي هنا و انتي هتعرفيني كويس .. و لو عايزه تعرفيني اكتر و اكتر اسألي عني زكريا بطرس .


----------



## ارووجة (17 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي انا مابسب  لانه عارفة الشتائم  والمسبات والعنف  مابيوصلو  لحلللللل

لحل  مشكلة بتيجي بالتشاور  اخد وعطى  اراء باحترام


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> اعتقد ان تعاليم السيد المسيح واضحه و في مجملها تهدف للتسامح و نبذ التعصب مهما كانت شخصية اللي قدامك و مهما كان مستوى تفكيره , و بعدين كوني معجب باسلوب اروجه و مش عاجبني اسلوبك في الكلام و الدفاع عن موقفك بالصوت العالي ( لان الصوت العالي دليل علي الجوف الخالي ), فاده من واقع غيرتي و خوفي من تدني مستوى الحوار هنا في المنتدي  للمستوى اللي بتتكلمي بيه انتي و نونه  ...
> و ياريت تتابعي مشاركاتي من اول ما اشتركت في المنتدي هنا و انتي هتعرفيني كويس .. و لو عايزه تعرفيني اكتر و اكتر اسألي عني زكريا بطرس .





اولا اسمه القمص زكريا بطرس
وبعدين على فكرة انا مش بحب النرفزة ولا الصوت العالى اصلا يا كابتن
وانت مشفتنيش وانا بكتبلك الرد

بس هقولك حاجه
معنا انك تقول على القمص زكريا بطرس كدا بدون القاب انك مش مسيحى
لان اى مسيحى مهما كان علمه بيحترم الكاهن اى كاهن حتى لو كان مش من طيفته
وبعدين مش من حقق انك  انك تعترض على طريقه كلامى
لو المشرف مش عجبه ردى ممكن يحذف المشاركه​​


----------



## Badr (17 ديسمبر 2006)

ارووجة قال:


> اخي انا مابسب  لانه عارفة الشتائم  والمسبات والعنف  مابيوصلو  لحلللللل
> 
> لحل  مشكلة بتيجي بالتشاور  اخد وعطى  اراء باحترام



الله عليكي !! ياريت بس تفضلي كده على طول هاديه و اسلوبك محترم , ربنا يكملك بعقلك ,, ,,
 ويهدي اللي في بالي ( مش هاقول مين اللي في بالي عشان ما تخنقش عليا انا كمان ), ع العموم كل سنه و انتي طيبه..,  قبل ما انسي ايه رأيكم لو نتكلم عن البهائيه و موقف المسيحيه و الاسلام منها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 ديسمبر 2006)

انا مش عارفه الناس اللى حطانى فى دمغها 
يا جماعه لو سمحتم اشهدو واقرو الردود بتعتى
انا غلط فى اى حد فى الموضوع دا
انا اتكلمت من كتب واحاديث
مش جايبه حاجه من عندى
وانا مش شتامه ياللى فى بالى
قولى شتمت وقولت ايه​


----------



## Badr (17 ديسمبر 2006)

بنت الفادى قال:


> اولا اسمه القمص زكريا بطرس
> وبعدين على فكرة انا مش بحب النرفزة ولا الصوت العالى اصلا يا كابتن
> وانت مشفتنيش وانا بكتبلك الرد
> 
> ...



و الله انا اعرف ان زكريا بطرس مشلوح من قبل الكنيسه و اللي امر بشلحه هو البابا شنوده شخصيا و كمان البابا شنوده من اكتر الشخصيات اللي انا باحترمها و باعشق اسلوبه في الكلام 
 ( صوته اهدى من صوت النسيم و تأثيره اقوى من حد السيف )و طريقته في التفكير  عبقريه ده من واقع لقاءات معاه مش من فراغ , و لما  انسان في مستوى البابا شنوده يصدر قرار زي ده في حق زكريا بطرس يبقى اكيد زكريا بطرس ده مايستحقش احترام البابا شنوده او الكنيسه و بالتالي فهو لا يستحق احترام اي شخص ...... وهاقولك تاني مش عايزين مستوى الكلام يتدني لمستوى اقل من الراقي جدا و المحترم جدا جدا ,, لو سمحتي .


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 ديسمبر 2006)

لا بجد ابونا زكريا مشلوح
لا بصراحه منك نستفيد
طب مدام ابونا زكريا يعرفك قوى كدا متقولنا 

بدخل البال توك باسم ايه علشان نعرف نتكلم كويس  يوم الخميس
فاكر يوم الخميس فى ايه ولا مش فاكر
ال ابونا زكريا مشلوح ال
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Twin (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااااااي أخي بدر*

*مرحباً بك معنا*
*وبجد أنا بشكرك لتمسكك بأدب الحوار *​ 
*ولكني لا أري أن في ما قيل من سب لي ولأخي رامي*
*من الأخت no0ona *
*ورد الفعل من الأخت بنت الفادي علي سبها لنا*
*بالذو أهمية ليأخذ من حضرتك كل هذا الأهتمام*
*فيالته يغلق*​ 
*و لي أضافة*


Badr قال:


> كمان البابا شنوده من اكتر الشخصيات اللي انا باحترمها و باعشق اسلوبه في الكلام
> ( صوته اهدى من صوت النسيم و تأثيره اقوى من حد السيف )و طريقته في التفكير عبقريه ده من واقع لقاءات معاه مش من فراغ , .


 
*شكراً علي هذا الكلام الرقيق *
*الذي نادراً تراه ينساب من بين شفاه أحد مسلم*​ 


Badr قال:


> و الله انا اعرف ان زكريا بطرس مشلوح من قبل الكنيسه و اللي امر بشلحه هو البابا شنوده شخصيا
> 
> و لما انسان في مستوى البابا شنوده يصدر قرار زي ده في حق زكريا بطرس يبقى اكيد زكريا بطرس ده مايستحقش احترام البابا شنوده او الكنيسه و بالتالي فهو لا يستحق احترام اي شخص ...... .


 
*أنا علي حد علمي يا أخي أنه ليس مشلوحاً*
*أنما موقوفاً عن العمل الكهنوتي فقط*
*وهناك فرق شاسع بين هذا وتلك*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Badr (17 ديسمبر 2006)

بنت الفادى قال:


> لا بجد ابونا زكريا مشلوح
> لا بصراحه منك نستفيد
> طب مدام ابونا زكريا يعرفك قوى كدا متقولنا
> 
> ...



اديكي عرفتي ( يالا روحي اتمنظري ع اللي مايعرفوش ) عشان ماتقوليش اني بابخل عليكي بالمعلومه ,, و بعدين بالنسبه للتواصل مع زكريا بطرس فا انا مابدخلش ع البالتوك لاني باكون في الشغل في الفتره بتاعته, بس ليا طرق تانيه , انتي بس اسأليه عليا و هو هايقولك ( انتي عرفتي ابن الـ.... ده منين ؟؟؟ ) حبيب قلبي بيحبني مووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت وماقولكيش ع الاحترام اللي بينا , تقريبا مش موجود .,,,


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 ديسمبر 2006)

ايوة فعلا 
ابونا زكريا موقوف مش مشلوح
لو مش مصدق
اسال خالد الجتدى لما اتصال بيه واحد من سكرتاريه البابا 
وقالو ابونا زكريا موقوف عن الخدمه وليس مشلوحا​


----------



## Badr (17 ديسمبر 2006)

بنت الفادى قال:


> ايوة فعلا
> ابونا زكريا موقوف مش مشلوح
> لو مش مصدق
> اسال خالد الجتدى لما اتصال بيه واحد من سكرتاريه البابا
> وقالو ابونا زكريا موقوف عن الخدمه وليس مشلوحا​



خلاص عرفنا انه موقوف مش مشلوح ,,


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> اديكي عرفتي ( يالا روحي اتمنظري ع اللي مايعرفوش ) عشان ماتقوليش اني بابخل عليكي بالمعلومه ,, و بعدين بالنسبه للتواصل مع زكريا بطرس فا انا مابدخلش ع البالتوك لاني باكون في الشغل في الفتره بتاعته, بس ليا طرق تانيه , انتي بس اسأليه عليا و هو هايقولك ( انتي عرفتي ابن الـ.... ده منين ؟؟؟ ) حبيب قلبي بيحبني مووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت وماقولكيش ع الاحترام اللي بينا , تقريبا مش موجود .,,,




ههههههههههههههههه
معلومه  غير صحيحه
وبعدين ابونا زكريا مش فاضى 
للكلام الفارغ دا
اللى وراة اهم بكتير
دا انسان  وضح اشياء كتير جدا
مكنش حد يعرفها
بس برضو مقولتليش بتدخلالبال توك باسم ايه
علشان اعرف ارحب بيك بس​


----------



## Badr (17 ديسمبر 2006)

بنت الفادى قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> معلومه  غير صحيحه
> وبعدين ابونا زكريا مش فاضى
> للكلام الفارغ دا
> ...



وضح اشياء كتير ما حدش كان يعرفها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بامارة ما انا ناقشته في موضوع  كان هوه اللي فاتحه وموضح فيه حاجات م الكتير اللي انتي بتقولي عليها ,, و ماكانش عارف يلم نفسه مني و راح مغير الموضوع و كان شكله يكسف ..


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> وضح اشياء كتير ما حدش كان يعرفها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بامارة ما انا ناقشته في موضوع  كان هوه اللي فاتحه وموضح فيه حاجات م الكتير اللي انتي بتقولي عليها ,, و ماكانش عارف يلم نفسه مني و راح مغير الموضوع و كان شكله يكسف ..




يا استاذ انت بتتكلم فى اصلا
انت تتناقش مع ابونا زكريا
ههههههههههههههه
دا انت اساسا مش عايز تقول اسمك اللى بتدخل بيه البال توك
مش عارفه دا خوف منك ولا انت اساسا مش بتعرف تدخل البال توك
بوق على الفاضى يعنى​


----------



## Badr (17 ديسمبر 2006)

بنت الفادى قال:


> يا استاذ انت بتتكلم فى اصلا
> انت تتناقش مع ابونا زكريا
> ههههههههههههههه
> دا انت اساسا مش عايز تقول اسمك اللى بتدخل بيه البال توك
> ...



بس و حياة ابوكي بلاش الشويتين بتوعك دول ( يا جماعه عايزين حد كبير نكلمه,, فينك يا اروجه؟؟؟) , و مع ذلك و الله العظيم زي ماقولتلك كده ناقشته و ماكانش عارف ياخد مني حق ولا باطل و كان شكله وحش قوي, و لما انزنق راح مطلعنا على موضوع سابع خالص مالوش اي علاقه بالموضوع اللي كنا بنتكلم فيه ..


----------



## بنت الفادى (18 ديسمبر 2006)

ايه اللى دخل ابويا فى الكلام دلوقتى
وبعدين انت شيفنى صغيرة 
ماشى انا صغيرة 
ال انت نقشت ابونا زكريا ال
هههههههههههههه

تصدق انى انا اكبر من انى ارد على انسان خايف يعرفنى الاسم المستعار على البال توك​


----------



## Badr (18 ديسمبر 2006)

بنت الفادى قال:


> ايه اللى دخل ابويا فى الكلام دلوقتى
> وبعدين انت شيفنى صغيرة
> ماشى انا صغيرة
> ال انت نقشت ابونا زكريا ال
> ...



قولتلك مابدخلش ع البال توك لاسباب كتير اهمها انه بيتعارض مع وقت شغلي و كمان مستوى الحوار ما  قولكيش انتي اكيد عارفه  , و بعدين انا باحلفك بابوكي عشان انا اسمع ان العيال الصغيره خصوصا البنات بيحبوا ابوهم اوي , فاقولت استغل النقطه دي معاكي .و احلفك بحد غالي عندك .


----------



## بنت الفادى (18 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> قولتلك مابدخلش ع البال توك لاسباب كتير اهمها انه بيتعارض مع وقت شغلي و كمان مستوى الحوار ما  قولكيش انتي اكيد عارفه  , و بعدين انا باحلفك بابوكي عشان انا اسمع ان العيال الصغيره خصوصا البنات بيحبوا ابوهم اوي , فاقولت استغل النقطه دي معاكي .و احلفك بحد غالي عندك .



طب بقولك ايه بلاش تدخل سير الاهل فى الموضع ماشى
وعبدين انت اللى قولت انك بتدخل البال توك
 اما عن مستوا الحوار فا انا عارفه 
خصوصا لما تتكلم مع واحد مسلم وميعرفش يرد ما اقولكش مهو انت اكيد عارف
لما ما بتعرفوش تردو بتعملو ايه
مش هنشوف الوش الهادى اللى بتتكلم بيه دلوقتى​​


----------



## Badr (18 ديسمبر 2006)

بنت الفادى قال:


> طب بقولك ايه بلاش تدخل سير الاهل فى الموضع ماشى
> وعبدين انت اللى قولت انك بتدخل البال توك
> اما عن مستوا الحوار فا انا عارفه
> خصوصا لما تتكلم مع واحد مسلم وميعرفش يرد ما اقولكش مهو انت اكيد عارف
> ...



 انا بجد و حياة ربنا ما كان قصدي اجرحك و لا دخلت سيرة الاهل في الكلام , دي كلمه دارجه على لساني , ع العموم انا اسف لو كنت جرحتك ,, 
و بعدين انا مافيش حاجه مالهاش رد عندي و قولتلك اسألي عني زكريا بطرس , قوليلو بأماره المقارنه اللي كانت بين اله المسلمين و اله المسيحيين ,,, وبالنسبه لاسلوبي اتحداكي لو مسكتي عليا غلطه من ساعة ما أشتركت في المنتدي .


----------



## بنت الفادى (18 ديسمبر 2006)

انت بتتكلم فى ايه يا كابتن
وانت عايزنى اسال ابونا زكريا بطرس
هقوله مين واحد فى المنتدى
بقولك ايه يااستاذ
ياريت تفهم انك بتكلم واحدة كبيرة مش عياله بتلعب​


----------



## Badr (18 ديسمبر 2006)

بنت الفادى قال:


> انت بتتكلم فى ايه يا كابتن
> وانت عايزنى اسال ابونا زكريا بطرس
> هقوله مين واحد فى المنتدى
> بقولك ايه يااستاذ
> ياريت تفهم انك بتكلم واحدة كبيرة مش عياله بتلعب​



هو مستحيل ينساني,, انتي اول ما هاتقوليلو زي ما قولتلك هايعرف ,, عشان يومها ماحدش حرق دمه غيري ...


----------



## Badr (18 ديسمبر 2006)

علي فكره احنا كتبنا الحوار اللي دار بيني و بينه و موجود عندي لسه


----------



## Ayrin (18 ديسمبر 2006)

no0ona قال:


> عارفة يانونة انتي اثبتي جهلك وتعصبك
> شكرا ليكي
> واحنا اسفين اننا اديناكي الفرصة للكلام اساسا
> فية امثلة زي بدر هي اللي تستاهل تتكلم
> ...




*مقولة  احكها سيدنا المسيح ....
ليس كل ما يدخل الانسان ينجسه ولكن كل ما يخرج من الانسان هو الي ينجسه ...
فانظري الى تصرفاتك و الى ايش بيدخل عيونك من مشاهدة هيك قنوات بعدين تعالي اطلعي علينا 
و بعدين اطلعي على اصابعك ادا شايفتيها مثل بعض خبريني ,,,لانه الناس مش مثل بعض هاي بحكيليك اياها كمان مرة :ranting: :new2: 
​*


----------



## بنت الفادى (18 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> علي فكره احنا كتبنا الحوار اللي دار بيني و بينه و موجود عندي لسه



 طب متجيبه توريهولنا
منكم نستفيد
ال يحرق دم ابونا زكريا بطرس ال
هههههههههههههه
وعجبى​


----------



## بنت الفادى (18 ديسمبر 2006)

Ayrin قال:


> *مقولة  احكها سيدنا المسيح ....
> ليس كل ما يدخل الانسان ينجسه ولكن كل ما يخرج من الانسان هو الي ينجسه ...
> فانظري الى تصرفاتك و الى ايش بيدخل عيونك من مشاهدة هيك قنوات بعدين تعالي اطلعي علينا
> و بعدين اطلعي على اصابعك ادا شايفتيها مثل بعض خبريني ,,,لانه الناس مش مثل بعض هاي بحكيليك اياها كمان مرة :ranting: :new2:
> ​*



الله على الردود الله
ربنا يبارك حياتك

بس الناس دى مش بيتنقشو كدا​


----------



## Ayrin (18 ديسمبر 2006)

اصلا احنا منحب اسلوب السلام و ليس العنف  ....


----------



## Badr (18 ديسمبر 2006)

عجبي !!!! يا صلاح جاهين يا جامد انت .... المهم خدي عندك... زكريا بطرس ادعى على الله سبحانه وتعالى انه بيهدي الي الفجور و استشهد بالايه ( و نفس وما سواها فألهمها فجورها وتقواها ),, و راح قايلك , الهمها فجورها ’, اذن الله يلهم بالفجور ,, طيب ماهو برضه بيلهم بالتقوي ,, و قولتله ان المقصود في الايه ان الله سبحانه وتعالى  خلق النفس عرفها الصح( التقوى ) من الغلط ( الفجور),, راح قايلي ماتحاولش الكلمه خارجه من على لسان الله و الايه تؤكد انه يهدي الي الفجور .. المهم فضلت اشرحله بتاع ساعه في الايه و لما حس انه اتزنق و انكشف قدام الناس راح محول مجري الموضوع على سيدنا محمد من غير مايقول ان كان اقتنع و لا لا ... المهم  انا هاحطلك نص الكلام اللي انا قولته كله و عايز الرد منك .. اتفقنا ؟؟؟
ادعوك الى ما تدعوني اليه وهو ان تفكر بعقلانيه و منطق وحياديه , لتجيبني على سؤالي هذا : ما معني الفجور؟؟
اليس هو الظلم ؟؟ , اليس هو القتل بدون حق ؟؟ , اليس هو الزنا ؟؟, اليس هو اكل اموال الناس بالباطل ؟؟ اليس هو قذف المحصنات ؟؟ اليس هو الشرك بالله؟؟اليس هو عقوق الوالدين ؟؟؟ اليس هو اكل الربا ؟؟ اليس هو شرب الخمر ؟؟اليس هو الكذب و الرياء والنفاق؟؟ - اليس كل ذلك من الوان الفجور و دروب الهلاك ؟؟؟ الم ينهانا الله عنها ؟؟؟  لماذا نهانا الله عنها؟؟ اليس لانها جميعا من وجوه الفجور؟؟و كيف ينهانا عنها دون ان يخبرنا اياها ؟؟؟ فهل من المعقول ان ينهانا الله عن شيئ لا نعلمه ؟؟ - يعني مثلا لو ابنك مايعرفش يعني ايه زنا , و انت قولتله ماتزنيش , هايرد عليك يقوللك ايه؟؟؟- هايقوللك يعني ايه زنا ؟؟ - صح؟؟ فسيادتك هاتردعليه و تقوله الزنا هو ان  الراجل يجامع الست وهما مش متجوزين , صح ؟؟ يعني عرفته معنى الزنا , هل انت بالطريقه دي علمته الزنا ؟؟؟ ولا عرفته يعني ايه زنا  عشان مايقربش منه ؟؟ , معايا سيادتك؟؟  فهو ده بالظبط المقصود من الايه ,  يعني ربنا سبحانه وتعالى خلق النفس والهمها بأن الزنا و الكفر و اكل الربا و الظلم والقتل بغير حق يهدي الي الفجور و نهاها عنه
ولما ربنا سبحانه وتعالى ينهى النفس عن الفجور و تلبي امره و تفعل ما امرها من ايمان و صوم وصلاه و تراحم و بر الوالدين و صلة الرحم واطعام المساكين والجهاد في سبيل الله و احسان و عفو يكون مثواها الجنه , و بعدين يعني ايه يمنح الفجور؟؟ جيبتها منين؟؟ انت بتفبرك المعني اللي يخدم غرضك وبس؟؟؟ معني الهمها يعني عرفها و علمها ازاي تبقي فاجره و ازاي تبقي تقيه و تركها مخيره تفعل ماتشاء ولها يوم سوف تحاسب فيه و كل نفس بما كسبت رهينه
و نيجي علي التضارب اللي في المعني والمضمون اللي انت بتقول عليه ده , انت لوسألت عيل في تانيه اعدادي عن اهمية التضاد في البلاغه هيقوللك التضاد بيوضح المعني . و لو ع المضمون انا مش شايف فيها اي مشكله يعني انت مستكتر علي اللي خلق سيدنا عيسىمن ام من غير اب زي ماخلق ادم من غير ام ولا اب انه يعرف النفس يعني ايه فجور ويعني ايه تقوى ؟!؟!؟!


----------



## Badr (18 ديسمبر 2006)

ياريت يا بنت الفادي تقري الموضوع بهدوء كده وتقوليلي اقتنعتي ولا لا ممكن؟؟؟


----------



## Badr (18 ديسمبر 2006)

Ayrin قال:


> اصلا احنا منحب اسلوب السلام و ليس العنف  ....



ومين قال غير كده ؟؟؟


----------



## artamisss (18 ديسمبر 2006)

طيب اانا  من الاخر  بقى  كده وتعبروها   تعسف او امر او اى حاجه  انا هاشيل الموضوع  وهايتقفل 
لان الناس دخلت فى مهااااااااااطرات  سخيفه ومن الواضح ان كلامى وتحذيرى ماتسمعش  وانا بقى مابخافش من حد وهاشيل الموضوع واللى مش عاجبه  مع كل احترامى ليه  يتفضل مشكورا 

انا قلت وبكررها تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى  ده منتدى اجتماعى  عندكو  حاجه من  واقع المجتمع   اطروحها  لكن  موضوعات تمس الديانات  والاخلاقيات  لا ولن اسمح بها   عندكو  منتدى مخصوص  للكلام  والمهاطرات  دى 
لكن انا هاقفل الموضوع   لان الناس من الواضح  برضه عاوزين ينفذوا فى دماغهم


----------

